# Honey and girl and babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are the promised pix:







There three different age groups here; the marked dark argent is Honey, the mother of the rest. Then there are the girls from her first litter off Sugar, then there are Honey's second litter, along with the fawn fosterlings. The second litter and the fosterlings are just about the same age, within a day or two.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

You can really see the difference in contrast to the fawn ones in these shots. Their coats are amazing! Bling bling!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, beth. These fawns seem to darken and deepen with age. When the fur first came in it was very, very light, really just yellow, but some of my older fawn and red meeces are starting to tip over into being burnt orange, which is exactly the direction I'm aiming for. I believe it will only be another five years or so before I have the shade of red that I want. The reds that are shown now are the color of rust, like an Irish setter. It's OK, but not what I want.

I've been pushing my agoutis to be more red for about 10 years now, I'll have to put of pix of those meeces as well one of these days. I've always like a nice warm, reddish agouti anyway, but I'm not sure what would happen if I bred them into my fawn/red lines. It's food for thought.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if I had dominant reds or recessive yellow when I was first starting out many years ago but I had Agouti in the lines and it did seem to darken the next generation each time they were bred...that was 20 years ago though so I could have selective memory, lol. I wish I would have kept breeding but college and chasing boys took presidence for a bit  Only the last year have I settled down and found out that the reds are almost gone in my area and piebalds are even hard to come by...Ohio really needs a good breeder.


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

very lovely micees you have there


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you,


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

I like the one in the upper left hand corner. What color/pattern is that?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Upper left in the first photo is a young satin fawn self about 4 1/2 mo. old.(maybe called orange in some clubs). In the second the one in the uppoer left is a marked agouti about half grown, 2 1/2 months old.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Oops. Sorry this one...










I like this one a lot. Very cute.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Right. I'm looking again and disagreeing with myself. the mouse in the pic you show looks more like a....diluted blue?....greyish beige?... it caomes from a tri pairing, so some of the colors have no name, only descriptions.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

She looks to be about 4X the size of my little girls.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My stock are gradually increasing in size as I select for that in my pairings many of the times.


----------

